# Amplificador con ka2206



## edu dj (Jun 27, 2013)

Hola a todos: queria saber sí tendrían algún pcb para armar un amplificador con ka2206...
El otro día fui a comprar el TEA2025 y me dieron este diciendo que era el reemplazo pero ahora no encuentro ningún proyecto con este ic...
La verdad es que no se mucho de electrónica y recién comienzo a dibujar circuitos con livewire y no me guio para hacer el circuito que está en su datasheet y queria saber sí me podrían facilitar los materiales, la posición de los componentes y el pcb para imprimir... 
Desde ya les agradesco lo que puedan hacer por mi.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 27, 2013)

http://www.google.com.ar/search?q=k...urce=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=uxLNUc6MNuH8iwK6pYCAAg


----------



## jorge morales (Jun 28, 2013)

adjunto estos esquemas a tu amable consideracion, Dios te bendiga, saludos


----------



## edu dj (Jun 28, 2013)

gracias a los 2!! donde debo poner el potenciometro?


----------



## jorge morales (Jun 29, 2013)

adjunto esta informacion a tu consideracion, Dios te bendiga; saludos


----------



## edu dj (Jun 29, 2013)

jorge morales dijo:


> adjunto esta informacion a tu consideracion, Dios te bendiga; saludos



hola gracias por los diagramas me voy a hacer el de 3d stereo! una ultima consulta, si saco la fuente que me detallaste en el diagrama ¿ lo puedo alimentar directamente con la fuente de mi pc ?

GRACIAS


----------



## edu dj (Jun 30, 2013)

hola a todos me podrian decir si este pcb que arme esta bien?

les adjunto el archivo pcb y el esquema que use...


----------



## Pablo-G (Feb 12, 2021)

Hola, Soy nuevo en este foro y en la electrónica en general por lo que pido paciencia.
Tengo este diagrama que encontré en Internet de un amplificador con el circuito integrado ka2206 que me gustaría hacer, el problema es que lo intento hacer con materiales reciclados ya que en mi zona se me dificulta conseguir los componentes, el problema es que tengo la mayoría de componentes excepto los capacitores de poliester por lo que quisiera modificar el circuito para hacerlo sin ellos o remplazarlos por otros. Gracias


----------



## emilio177 (Feb 12, 2021)

Pablo-G dijo:


> Hola, Soy nuevo en este foro y en la electrónica en general por lo que pido paciencia.
> Tengo este diagrama que encontré en Internet de un amplificador con el circuito integrado ka2206 que me gustaría hacer, el problema es que lo intento hacer con materiales reciclados ya que en mi zona se me dificulta conseguir los componentes, el problema es que tengo la mayoría de componentes excepto los capacitores de poliester por lo que quisiera modificar el circuito para hacerlo sin ellos o remplazarlos por otros. GraciasVer el archivo adjunto 262242
> Ver el archivo adjunto 262249


El poliester puedes usar ceramico..  pero dedícate a cachurear. Yo juntaba placas de electrónica de todos lados. hasta que me asuste por eso de Diogenes.


----------



## Pablo-G (Feb 13, 2021)

emilio177 dijo:


> El poliester puedes usar ceramico..  pero dedícate a cachurear. Yo juntaba placas de electrónica de todos lados. hasta que me asuste por eso de Diogenes.


Si, encontré en Internet que los podía intercambiar por uno cerámico el problema es que tampoco tengo cerámicos de ese valor y me preguntaba si podía modificar el circuito para no usarlos.
Si tengo bastantes placas de lo que e podido recolectar pero lamentablemente no encuentro un capacitor de ese valor.


----------



## DJ T3 (Feb 13, 2021)

Valores cercanos, 180 o 120, un poco alejados 220 o 100.

Esa seccion junto a la resistencia en serie conforman la red zobel. Busca informacion y como calcularla, aunque con los valores que te di no creo que tengas problemas en éste caso que es de baja potencia.


----------



## emilio177 (Feb 13, 2021)

Pones foto de los condensadores poliester que tengas, si es necesario esos condensadores... son filtros


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 13, 2021)

Flaco vivís en Uruguay , no en Cuba . . .  ve a comprarlos !


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Feb 13, 2021)

Un  circuito sin condensadores es como un coche sin ruedas, un jardín sin flores o un bebé sin mocos.....No existe ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## analogico (Feb 13, 2021)

Pablo-G dijo:


> Si, encontré en Internet que los podía intercambiar por uno cerámico el problema es que tampoco tengo cerámicos de ese valor y me preguntaba si podía modificar el circuito para no usarlos.
> Si tengo bastantes placas de lo que e podido recolectar pero lamentablemente no encuentro un capacitor de ese valor.



puedes  poner en paralelo uno de 100nF y uno de 47 nF
esos son mas fáciles de encontrar


----------



## indemornin (Feb 13, 2021)

analogico dijo:


> puedes  poner en paralelo uno de 100nF y uno de 47 nF
> esos son mas fáciles de encontrar


Si no consigue los de 150nf puede poner 150 capacitores de 1nf en paralelo y problema resuelto , ja ! Y sino se puede fabricar , 2 tapitas de cerveza separadas por un papel, se le suelda un terminal en cada una y ya tenemos un hermoso capacitor , tester en mano/ capacimetro y a medir!!!!


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Feb 13, 2021)

Uruguayos VS Argentinos...!!!!!! Love is in the air!!!!!!


----------



## emilio177 (Feb 13, 2021)

indemornin dijo:


> Si no consigue los de 150nf puede poner 150 capacitores de 1nf en paralelo y problema resuelto , ja ! Y sino se puede fabricar , 2 tapitas de cerveza separadas por un papel, se le suelda un terminal en cada una y ya tenemos un hermoso capacitor , tester en mano/ capacimetro y a medir!!!!


Huy me asuste cuando dijiste serie...  ya corregido.. gracias


----------



## Pablo-G (Feb 13, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Flaco vivís en Uruguay , no en Cuba . . .  ve a comprarlos !


Flaco vivo en el interior es imposible comprar componentes y si los compras online te sale mucho mas el envió que los componentes que compras


----------



## emilio177 (Feb 13, 2021)

Pablo-G dijo:


> Flaco vivo en el interior es imposible comprar componentes y si los compras online te sale mucho mas el envió que los componentes que compras


Amigo cacherea junta mas placas de radios ahi encuentras montón de partees


----------



## Pablo-G (Feb 13, 2021)

emilio177 dijo:


> Amigo cacherea junta mas placas de radios ahi encuentras montón de partees


Como ya dije tengo unas cuantas que he podido conseguir pero no tengo de esos valores específicamente.


----------



## emilio177 (Feb 13, 2021)

Pablo-G dijo:


> Como ya dije tengo unas cuantas que e podido conseguir pero no tengo de esos valores especificamente


Dime que valores tienes????


----------



## Pablo-G (Feb 13, 2021)

emilio177 dijo:


> Dime que valores tienes????


Ya conseguí de 100n y de 47n en una placa que tenia un poco perdida


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Feb 13, 2021)

Pablo-G dijo:


> Ya conseguí de 100n y de 47n en una placa que tenia un poco perdida


En paralelo 147 nf, ponlos en lugar del de 150nf y ARREGLADO.....


----------



## Pablo-G (Feb 13, 2021)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> En paralelo 147 nf, ponlos en lugar del de 150nf y ARREGLADO.....


Si, eso voy a hacer

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 13, 2021

Muchas gracias a los que me ayudaron


----------



## emilio177 (Feb 13, 2021)

Pablo-G dijo:


> Ya conseguí de 100n y de 47n en una placa que tenia un poco perdida


El c7 y c8 de 150nF puedes ponerle de 100nF solo es un filtro y funciona bien


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 13, 2021)

Obvio , si pedís dos capacitores cerámicos , sale mas caro el viaje , suelen tener de oferta bolsitas con valores varios , ahí ya la cosa es diferente. 
Saludos !


----------

